# 1up Rack on Jeep Wrangler JK



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

I was asked, in a PM, for some details on how the 1up rack fits on my Jeep Wrangler JK and instead of just responding to that I decided to make a post so that it is documented for everyone.

First off, I decided against the stock hitch (and other designed like that - quadratech, smittybuilt, and ruggedridge) and went with one that sticks out a couple extra inches. I can't remember which one I bought but hidden hitch and draw-tite both are basically the same. I got the Class III 2" receiver version. It installed in about 20 minutes with just four big bolts.









This allows me to get the rack installed into the hitch with a sufficient amount of the tube inside the receiver.









And the rack just barely touches the spare tire when it's in it's fully upright and locked position. The tire is stock on the "Sport S" package, which is a 255/75R17. The Rubicon has the same size tire but it's a more agressive tread pattern and might be a tiny bit wider because of the lugs. I don't think it'd be enough to make a difference, however.









With the rack in it's lowest position it is possible to open the tailgate - the tire clears the rack by about an inch.









I'm super happy with the setup. I'm glad I read somewhere - can't remember where - about not going with the stock hitch because there wasn't quite enough clearance. If I had the stock hitch I'd probably have removed it and installed the hidden hitch or draw-tite.

I hope this information is useful to others with Jeep JK's thinking about the 1up rack.

Thanks,
James


----------



## Misterlime (Dec 7, 2009)

Ahh...just bought my JK unlimited and had them install a stock hitch at the dealer. Wish I would have read this first. Thanks for the info. Will probably look for an extension of some sort to add on if I go with a 1up rack (to fit fat bikes).


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

If you have a stock hitch just get a short drop extension and run it upside down. Then the rack will be further from hitting the ground in offroad situations.


----------



## DrDrilz (Aug 27, 2012)

kntr said:


> If you have a stock hitch just get a short drop extension and run it upside down. Then the rack will be further from hitting the ground in offroad situations.


The potential problem with that setup is you're going to have a lot more wobble in the rack at the receiver/extension junction.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

DrDrilz said:


> The potential problem with that setup is you're going to have a lot more wobble in the rack at the receiver/extension junction.


Mine did just fine on my JK. I used an anti rattle kit and it didn't wobble or make noise.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks! I was a bit worried about this on my new wrangler. Gonna buy the hidden hitch one.


----------

